# RS bumper conversion



## colwell (Dec 18, 2011)

I have just purchased a full RS front bumper,with both side grilles,both lower spoilers and main grille.

Aimed mainly at TT REX as I see he has just done the swap, I have the standard Audi front bumper ATM is it just a case of taking one off and putting the other on?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

yep , oh and dont forget to get the TTS side skirts , very important


----------



## colwell (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers TT REX and they are on order.

Am I right in thinking after putting the RS bumper on you no longer have fog lights? Is that legal? :?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

colwell said:


> Cheers TT REX and they are on order.
> 
> Am I right in thinking after putting the RS bumper on you no longer have fog lights? Is that legal? :?


ya i have no more fog light , well its legal down here in canada dont know which country u live in ..

u will also get a dead bulb from the fog"s message on ur dash like mine so im still figuring out how i can fix something up so i dont get the dead bulb warning on my dash.

by the way which colour ur TT ? and what did u do about the rear end :roll:


----------



## colwell (Dec 18, 2011)

@TT-REX I'm in England I may keep the fogs attached, try and hide them if possible.

My TT is Red mate, love the RS bumper on red cars so I had to get it.

The rear i'm looking at is a tts or go the RS route and exhaust not sure yet, what about your self?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT RS front bumper can only be a improvement. :wink:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

You can get rid of that via VCDS 



TT-REX said:


> colwell said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers TT REX and they are on order.
> ...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

colwell said:


> @TT-REX I'm in England I may keep the fogs attached, try and hide them if possible.
> 
> My TT is Red mate, love the RS bumper on red cars so I had to get it.
> 
> The rear i'm looking at is a tts or go the RS route and exhaust not sure yet, what about your self?


well i wan it to do a TTS rear but had to get the tts rear bumper which is around 1k at my dealer lol so i said forget it
if ever i get this diffusor then its worth it for me










beside that im standard whit custom quad 8)


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

@TT-REX where can I get this diffuser from? If i ever get it I can sell you my TTS rear lol.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

nas02141 said:


> @TT-REX where can I get this diffuser from? If i ever get it I can sell you my TTS rear lol.


 :lol: from this website but really really pricy $$

http://usa.auto-style.jp/?pkey=item_info&i_code=ASS94121340001&car_url=audiTT8J


----------



## BCunningham9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, am I right in thinking that if I bought a 2008 Audi TT 2.0 TDI Quattro 2dr Diesel Coupe, would I be able to buy parts from an Audi TT RS such as the front bumper and put it onto the TDI I bought?

Thanks.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

BCunningham9 said:


> Hi, am I right in thinking that if I bought a 2008 Audi TT 2.0 TDI Quattro 2dr Diesel Coupe, would I be able to buy parts from an Audi TT RS such as the front bumper and put it onto the TDI I bought?
> 
> Thanks.


That is correct


----------



## BCunningham9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Would I need to make any adjustments or would it just be a straight swap for swap.


----------



## JFidddy (Jul 9, 2018)

TT-REX said:


> colwell said:
> 
> 
> >


Where can I get this diffuser, or one very similar?


----------

